
'Green' energy relies on copper-nickel mining - DoreenMichele
http://www.startribune.com/green-energy-relies-on-copper-nickel-mining/566105561/
======
tasty_freeze
In short: Did you know one must destroy eggs to make an omelette?

Yes, it takes energy and resources to build things, including "green" things.
Pointing out that it is non-zero is hardly an insight. The question is (a)
whether the result, in net, is better than the current situation and (b)
whether the same investment in other techniques will yield even better
results.

------
ody4242
"Cobalt, lots of it. Most of it comes from the Congo, mined by 40,000 child
laborers, which compassionate Minnesotans refer to as child slave labor."

The author forgot to mention, that cobalt plays a vital role in catalysing the
removal of sulphur from oil, so not only 'green' energy relies on cobalt
mining.

~~~
makerofspoons
That's because in their article all they've done is parrot oil and gas
industry talking points.

Even when the electricity is generated by fossil sources, the lifetime impact
of an electric vehicle is smaller than a conventional vehicle:
[https://www.carbonbrief.org/factcheck-how-electric-
vehicles-...](https://www.carbonbrief.org/factcheck-how-electric-vehicles-
help-to-tackle-climate-change)

Cobalt use in lithium-ion batteries is falling:
[https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-batteries-cobalt-
vol...](https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-batteries-cobalt-volkswagen/)

Ironically however what I feel the case is being made for is not his 'all of
the above' energy policy- that doesn't follow from the facts. It supports
investment in nuclear energy and decreased consumption.

